# FreeBSD 9.2 stability question



## Sartrik (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi

This is not advertisement of Hetzner. I really need your advice. I am running FreeBSD 9.2 on Hetz EX40. I am experiencing a big problem with stability of the subject above. The uptime is different from 30 days to (minimal) two days. It crashes with different 

```
Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
```
and the hardware test does not appear to show any errors.

The recent crash was in vfs_msync:

```
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80947986 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
#1 0xffffffff8090d9ae at panic+0x1ce
#2 0xffffffff80cf20d0 at trap_fatal+0x290
#3 0xffffffff80cf28e1 at trap+0x241
#4 0xffffffff80cdbd13 at calltrap+0x8
#5 0xffffffff809ad06b at vfs_msync+0x10b
#6 0xffffffff809ad25f at sync_fsync+0x17f
#7 0xffffffff80d990f8 at VOP_FSYNC_APV+0x78
#8 0xffffffff809adbab at sync_vnode+0x16b
#9 0xffffffff809adeb5 at sched_sync+0x1c5
#10 0xffffffff808db67f at fork_exit+0x11f
#11 0xffffffff80cdc23e at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime: 3d6h51m31s <----- WTF?
```
and it happens randomly.

The server currently is in the test mode. I mean it is running only one jail with Nginx+ PHP-fpm. The ZFS kernel module was turned off, no third-party module was installed.

Any ideas or suggestions about the OS?


----------



## jackp (Dec 21, 2013)

If you don't get a response here soon, you might have better luck posting this to the `FreeBSD-stable` mailing list.


----------

